# 1 Samuel 16:14 an evil spirit = a bad conscience?



## Eoghan (Aug 7, 2013)

I am looking at the Hebrew for the "evil spirit" and note that it (ruach) is also used of a jealous spirit in Numbers 5:14 and the spirit of Jacob Gen 45:27.

Is there a reading of the Hebrew that Saul's spirit is troubled? I note from Young's Analytical that "evil" is also translated as bad, trouble grievous and affliction elsewhere. Is this conjunction "evil spirit" used elsewhere to speak of a troubled conscience? I know the OT does not have the word "conscience" but it has the concept surely.

If Saul does indeed have some sort of inner conflict it makes sense that music would alleviate it. His courtiers seem to see this as a known cure for a known affliction. I am dubious that music was performing some sort of exorcism. Certainly Saul had plenty to regret and probably spent a lot of time planning to attempt to secure the kingdom in spite of Samuel's pronouncement as God's prophet.


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 9, 2013)

Gill seems to be of the opinion that it is in some measure natural but then goes on to quote Josephus in the sense of demonic oppression

1 Samuel 16:14
But the Spirit of the Lord departed from Saul,.... As a spirit of prophecy as at first, as a spirit of wisdom and prudence in civil government, and as a spirit of fortitude and courage, as the Targum: 

and an evil spirit from the Lord troubled him; the reverse of the former, which by the permission of God, and as a punishment to him for his sins, came upon him; he seemed to be a demoniac, as Josephus represents (i) him, as if possessed with the devil; by whom he was almost suffocated and strangled, as well as was distracted in his counsels, and became weak and foolish; lost all courage and greatness of mind, was timorous and fearful, and alarmed by everything, and was full of envy, suspicion, rage, and despair. 

(i) Antiqu. l. 6. c. 8. sect. 2.

The Treasury of Scriptural Knowledge commentary (e-sword) is of the opinion that there is both natural and supernatural elements in his affliction

1 Samuel 16:14

the Spirit: 1Sa_11:6, 1Sa_18:12, 1Sa_28:15; Jdg_16:29; Psa_51:11; Hos_9:12
evil spirit: The evil spirit was either sent immediately from the Lord, or permitted to come; but whether this was a diabolic possession, or a mere mental malady, is not agreed. It seems to have partaken of both. That Saul had fallen into a deep melancholy, there is little doubt; and that an evil spirit might work more effectually on such a state of mind, there can be little question. His malady appears to have been of a mixed kind, natural and diabolical. There is too much of apparent nature in it to permit us to believe it was all spiritual; and there is too much of apparently supernatural influence, to suffer us to believe it was all natural. 1Sa_18:10, 1Sa_19:9-10; Jdg_9:23; 1Ki_22:22; Act_19:15-16
troubled: or, terrified


----------

